# Perth Winter 2016



## ghammy (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm really pleased to announce the next West Australian comp, Perth Winter 2016

Registration and info can be found here: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/PerthWinter2016

*When*: 24th of July 2016

*Where*: Fremantle Police and Citizens Youth Centre, Hilton 6163

*Events*: 
2x2
3x3
3x3OH
4x4
Pyraminx
Skewb
3x3BLD (tentative)
5x5 (tentative)


----------

